#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Визит Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина в Россию в мае 2010.

## sherab

24-27 мая в Кунпэнлинг впервые приезжает глава школы Сакья, одной из 4-х основных школ в тибетском буддизме, Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин Ринпоче.

25-26 мая Его Святейшество проведет у нас развернутое посвящение Хеваджры.

27 мая - краткий комментарий на практику Хеваджры для получивших посвящение.

Далее Калмыкия ...

Подробности - в ближайшее время!

----------

DinDin (12.03.2010), Dondhup (18.04.2010), Jambal Dorje (14.04.2010), Khonchok Helek (08.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (23.03.2010), Маша_ла (09.03.2010)

----------


## sherab

Сайт Кунпенлинга: http://www.kunphenling.ru/
Сайт монастыря Сакья: http://www.sakya.org/

----------


## Маша_ла

Это ссылка на сайт монастыря Сакья в Америке, который основан другим ответвлением семьи Кхон под названием Сакья Пунцог Подранг, главой которого является ЕС Дагчен Ринпоче. Обычно они по очереди руководили Сакья. В данный момент руководит ею ЕС Сакья Тризин, который относится к Сакья Долма Подранг ответвлению семьи Кхон. Т.е., они все родственники, конечно  :Smilie: 

Вот личный сайт Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина http://www.hhthesakyatrizin.org

Там есть вся информация о Сакья, включая ссылки на сайты монастырей, на основной монастырь Сакья Тризина в Индии, под названием Сакья Центр и другие монастыри и центры, а также там есть много фоток и информации. Сайт на англ., разумеется.

Вот еще, кто читает по-англ, очень ценный ресурс с историей и фотками http://mypage.direct.ca/w/wattj/

Интересно, а в Кунпелинг с маленькими детьми можно? Тут некоторые интересуются  :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.05.2010), sherab (10.03.2010)

----------


## sherab

Спасибо большое! Согласен по поводу невежества))) 
А по поводу Кумпенлинга нужно там и узнать, но думаю вполне можно, обычно ограничений не накладывают) Тем более такое редкое, я даже сказал бы историческое событие для все страны)))

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.05.2010), Маша_ла (10.03.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Историческое, да  :Smilie:  Только пока страна об этом еще не знает. Нужно оповестить всех, кого возможно..

Я уже позвонила в Кунпенлинг, забронировала номер, нужно сделать предоплату по платежке и все дела  :Smilie:  Да, с детьми в Кунпенлинг можно.

----------


## sherab

Пять Иерархов Сакья...

Популяризируем традицию Сакья)))
Сюда добавим самых мощных за последнее время:
Джамьянг Кенце Вангпо
Дзонгсар Кьенце Чоки Лодро
Понлоп Лотер Вангпо
Чогье Тричен Ринпоче

----------

Маша_ла (12.03.2010)

----------


## sherab

Пятью Иерархами Сакья являются:
Сачен Кунга Ньингпо (1092 - 1158),
Сонам Цемо (1142 - 1182),
Джецун Драгпа Гьялцен (1147 - 1216),
Сакья Пандита Кунга Гьялцен (1182 - 1251),
Дрогон Чогьял Пхагпа (1235 - 1280).

----------

Маша_ла (13.03.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот тут анонс и интервью со Святейшеством. 

http://savetibet.ru/2010/03/22/sakya_trizin.html

http://savetibet.ru/2010/03/22/sakya_trizin_bio.html

http://savetibet.ru/2010/03/22/telo_tulku.html

Еще будут лекции в Мск, подробности - позже.

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.05.2010)

----------


## sherab

По последним данным Ринпоче прилетает 21, а 22 будет лекция в Москве.

----------


## Dondhup

Учение в Кумпелинге с 24?
Кто-нибудь из форумчан собирается ехать из Москвы на машине? Может кто возьмет 2 человек?

----------


## Маша_ла

Только что получила сообщение из первых рук про даты в Кунпелинге:

"Даты немного сдвинулись. Святейшество приедет туда 23 мая, 24-25 посвящение, 26-комментарии. "

Соответственно, я буду звонить передвигать мою бронь на один день назад с 23 по 26, например  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (08.04.2010), Чиффа (11.04.2010)

----------


## sherab

С 21 по 27 мая 2010 года Его Святейшество Сакья Тридзин, глава школы Сакья тибетского буддизма, посетит Москву в ходе его визита в Россию. Его Святейшество приглашен Верховным ламой Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче, Московской группой Сакья и ретритным центром Кунпенлинг при поддержке российских организаций Save Tibet  и Тибетский Дом.

21 мая Его Святейшество прилетает в Москву в 16.20 в Домодедово, Luthansa, транзит через Франкфурт.
Его Святейшество будет проходить через VIP-зал, поэтому не опаздывайте!!!

22 и 23 Сакья Тридзин прочтет две лекции в Москве
22 мая Его святейшество расскажет о буддизме вообще, а также о линии Сакья\
23 дарует учение по Бодхичитте,

24-25 мая в ретритном центре Кунпэнлинг будет даровано посвящение Хеваджры (главного йидама линии Сакья)
26 мая краткий комментарии на практику Хеваджры.
Если вы планируете получение Учений в Кунпенлинге, пожалуйста, резервируйте места заранее

27 мая вылет в Элисту. Внуково 9.35  Рейс РГ129

Его Святейшество — сорок первый патриарх линии Сакья и глава традиции Сакья тибетского буддизма, распространившейся по всему миру. В 1952 г., в возрасте шести лет, он был возведен на трон в качестве Сакья Тризина во время предварительной церемонии. Затем, в 1959 г., в монастыре Сакья состоялась торжественная церемония возведения на трон, практически сразу после которой, Его Святейшество был вынужден бежать в Индию, в изгнание. Там Его Святейшество основал колледжи по изучению традиции Сакья в Индии и Непале, воссоздал монастыри Сакья и начал путешествовать по миру, даруя учения.

Более подробную информацию о Его Святейшестве можно почерпнуть здесь.

http://www.dharmawiki.ru

http://savetibet.ru/2010/03/22/sakya_trizin.html

http://savetibet.ru/2010/03/22/sakya_trizin_bio.html

http://www.kunphenling.ru/

----------

Dondhup (13.04.2010), Jambal Dorje (18.05.2010), Pema Sonam (13.04.2010), Маша_ла (13.04.2010), Чиффа (13.04.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Известно где и во сколько будет проходить Учение в Москве и во сколько будет начинаться Учение в Кунпенлинге?

----------


## Маша_ла

Известна ли программа в Элисте? В частности, будет ли там даровано посвящение Ваджрайогини, как просил Тэло Тулку, судя по анонсу? Оч. интересно узнать  :Smilie: 

У кого есть возможность, ехайте в аэропорт, встречать-провожать Святейшество. В 95 г., рейс в Элисту задержали то ли на 4, то ли на 6 часов. В общем, мы целый день провели со Святейшеством в аэропорту. Было классно  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Только что узнала, что в Элисте, Святейшество дарует посвящение Ваджрайогини.
Точных явок и паролей, к сожалению, не знаю.

----------


## Маша_ла

Стоимость ретрита в Кунпенлинге - 1500 р. с человека.
Сами понимаете, организаторы несут расходы. 
Подношение Святейшеству - отдельно и по желанию.

Кстати, Святейшество коллекционирует монетки, если что  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (16.04.2010), Евгений Б. (17.04.2010)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Только что узнала, что в Элисте, Святейшество дарует посвящение Ваджрайогини.
> Точных явок и паролей, к сожалению, не знаю.


Абхишека Ваджрайогини по какому тексту, кто автор и ест ли англ. перевод?

----------


## Dondhup

Есть ли у кого то текст садханы Хеваджры?

----------


## Маша_ла

Текст садханы Хеваджры на русском языке будет выдаваться после получения посвящения. Также как и ВЙ. Если что, у меня есть также текст кор. садханы ВЙ на англ, переведем, не переживайте.
В Сакья традиционно передается учение Ваджрайогини традиции Наропы, Ваджрайогини Наро Кхачо.
После получения посвящение ВЙ, также как и после получения 2-дневного посвящения Хеваджры, делаются короткие садханы Хеваджры и ВЙ, соответственно.

----------


## Dondhup

я получал ванг Хеваджры в 1995 году
хорошо бы получить садхану Хеваджры на тибетском

----------


## Дубинин

> Текст садханы Хеваджры на русском языке будет выдаваться после получения посвящения. Также как и ВЙ. Если что, у меня есть также текст кор. садханы ВЙ на англ, переведем, не переживайте.
> В Сакья традиционно передается учение Ваджрайогини традиции Наропы, Ваджрайогини Наро Кхачо.
> После получения посвящение ВЙ, также как и после получения 2-дневного посвящения Хеваджры, делаются короткие садханы Хеваджры и ВЙ, соответственно.


Извените, за вопрос- предпологается после посвящения, обязательство делать садхану?

----------


## Маша_ла

На все вопросы, касающиеся практики и обязательств, ответит Святейшество.

Я могу много чего написать, но не буду, поскольку я могу заблуждаться  :Smilie: 

От получения этих учений вреда не будет, сами понимаете. Все будет объяснено, разъяснено и преподано должным образом, согласно традиции  :Smilie:  
(согласно законов гостеприимства (с))

Бояться тут нечего. Терять нам, окромя наших омрачений, я полагаю, нечего.

Если чето неясно, можно для начала придти на лекции в Мск и задать там свои вопросы, например. Но бояться точно не надо. Усе будет хорошо  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (18.04.2010), Дубинин (18.04.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

Cкажите пожалуйста, а где будут проходить лекции в Москве ?

----------


## Маша_ла

Ориентировочно, посвящение ВЙ в Элисте будет 29-го, но еще окончательно, оказывается, не решено, будет даровано именно это посвящение или какое-то другое. Как говорят, Святейшество еще пока сам окончательно не решил.

----------


## sherab

С 21 по 27 мая 2010 года Его Святейшество Сакья Тридзин, глава школы Сакья тибетского буддизма, посетит Москву в ходе его визита в Россию. Его Святейшество приглашен Верховным ламой Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче. 

21 мая Его Святейшество прилетает в Москву в 16.20 в Домодедово, Luthansa, транзит через Франкфурт. 
Его Святейшество будет проходить через VIP-зал, поэтому не опаздывайте!!! 

22 и 23 Сакья Тридзин прочтет две лекции в Москве 

22 мая Его святейшество расскажет о буддизме вообще, а также о линии Сакья. 

23 дарует учение по Бодхичитте. 

*Лекции пройдут в Доме литераторов: Б.Никитская, д.53, м.Баррикадная. 22 мая в 17.00, 23 мая в 16.00. Лекции бесплатные, подношения приветствуются.* 
24-25 мая в ретритном центре Кунпэнлинг будет даровано посвящение Хеваджры (главного йидама линии Сакья) 
26 мая краткий комментарии на практику Хеваджры. 
Рекомендуемое подношение - 1500 руб. Спонсорские взносы приветствуются :Smilie:  
Если вы планируете получение Учений в Кунпенлинге, пожалуйста, резервируйте места заранее. 

27 мая отлет Святейшества в Калмыкию в Элисту. Внуково 9.35 Рейс РГ129 

Его Святейшество — сорок первый патриарх линии Сакья и глава традиции Сакья тибетского буддизма, распространившейся по всему миру. В 1952 г., в возрасте шести лет, он был возведен на трон в качестве Сакья Тризина во время предварительной церемонии. Затем, в 1959 г., в монастыре Сакья состоялась торжественная церемония возведения на трон, практически сразу после которой, Его Святейшество был вынужден бежать в Индию, в изгнание. Там Его Святейшество основал колледжи по изучению традиции Сакья в Индии и Непале, воссоздал монастыри Сакья и начал путешествовать по миру, даруя учения. 

Более подробную информацию о Его Святейшестве можно почерпнуть здесь. 

http://www.dharmawiki.ru 

http://savetibet.ru/2010/03/22/sakya_trizin.html 

http://savetibet.ru/2010/03/22/sakya_trizin_bio.html 

http://www.kunphenling.ru/

----------

Маша_ла (23.04.2010), Чиффа (23.04.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Уважаемый sherab!
Вы поместили повтор сообщения №12.
Узнайте, пожалуйста, по возможности, про визит Е.С. Сакья Тризина в Элисту.
А то уже надо  людям как-то  поточнее  планировать.

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот примерная программа в Элисте, полученная мною от переводчика ЕС Сакья Тризина:

May 28 


09:00 hrs                              Official reception and excursion of "Golden Abode of Buddha Shakyamuni 

                                   Monastery"
                                               ( H.H. will arrive and will be short traditional ceremony of long life offering by 

                                   our residence monks followed by excursion)
11:00 am -12:00 pm           Rest
12:00 pm                              Official Lunch at Monastery. 
3:00 pm - 6:00 pm               Public Teaching at Monastery 

                                   ( Intro of Sakya tradition and teachings for following days )
7:00 pm                                 Dinner

May29



10:00 am – 12:00 pm         Personal audience and meetings. 
3:00 pm - 6:00 pm               Vajrayogini Blessings and teachings 

                                   (only for those who have already received any major initiation before)
7:00 pm                                 Dinner

May 30 
10:00 am – 12:00 pm         Audience and meetings. 
3:00 pm - 6:00 pm               "Tak-chak-Kyung sum" Initiation.
7:00 pm                                 Dinner

May 31 


09:00 am - 11:00 am          Lecture at Kalmyk State Institute of Humanitarian studies and scientific 

                                   research. ( Topic: ?)
12:00 pm                              Lunch. 
3:00 pm - 5:00 pm               Lecture at Kalmyk State University. (Topic:?)
6:00 pm                                 Dinner. ( will this be an official dinner or private dinner? If it is official then 

                                 6:00pm is fine but if it is personal/private dinner kindly keep the regular time                                   ie:7:00pm

----------

Sengel (23.04.2010), Аким Иваныч (23.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Насчет будет ли 100% даровано посвящение ВЙ в Элисте или нет - это на усмотрение ЕС Сакья Тризина. Это вопрос не к организаторам и помощникам, сорри.

Я бы поехала все равно. А вдруг  :Smilie:  В программе есть, но будет ли точно - неизвестно пока что. Как решит Святейшество, так и будет. Вот  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

> Уважаемый sherab!
> Вы поместили повтор сообщения №12.
> Узнайте, пожалуйста, по возможности, про визит Е.С. Сакья Тризина в Элисту.
> А то уже надо  людям как-то  поточнее  планировать.


Аким Иваныч, это не повтор сообщения - там указаны места и время проведения лекций в Мск.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Маша_ла, большое спасибо!

А что такое "Tak-chak-Kyung sum" ?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Насчет будет ли 100% даровано посвящение ВЙ в Элисте или нет - это на усмотрение ЕС Сакья Тризина. Это вопрос не к организаторам и помощникам, сорри.
> 
> Я бы поехала все равно. А вдруг  В программе есть, но будет ли точно - неизвестно пока что. Как решит Святейшество, так и будет. Вот


Надеюсь, уже в Москве Святейшество скажет.

----------

Маша_ла (23.04.2010)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

rTa Phyag Khyung gSum - об'единенная форма  Хаягривы, Ваджрапани и Гаруды, aka Drag po gSum sGril. Говорят, что хорошо помогает против разных 'провокаций' различных классов духов. Линии передачи есть в сакья, гелуг, в нингма много из разных терма. Про кагью не в курсе, но думаю есть.

----------

Аким Иваныч (23.04.2010), Маша_ла (23.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот первая часть интервью Святейшества с фотками. Правда, они там мало фоток опубликовали, но все же  :Smilie: 

http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/05/sakya_trizin.html

Вторая и третья части интервью, они их там объединили

http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/09/sakya_trizin.html

----------

Janna (25.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2010)

----------


## sherab

Программа в Москве:

22 мая, 17.00
Введение в буддизм и история линии Сакья
23 мая, 16.00
Учение о Бодхичитте и обетах Бодхисаттвы

*Внимание! Планируется Интернет-трансляция учений на сайте www.savetibet.ru*

Лекции состоятся в Центральном доме литераторов
Москва, ул. Б.Никитская, д. 53
Вход свободный
Подробнее: www.savetibet.ru 

Программа в ретритном центре «Кунпэнлинг» в Подмосковье:

24 и 25 мая, 14.30
Посвящение Хеваджры
26 мая, 10.00
Комментарий по тантре Хеваджры
Подробнее: www.kunphenling.ru


Программа в главном храме Калмыкии «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни»:

28 мая, 15.00
Введение в традицию Сакья и предварительные учения
29 мая, 15.00
Благословение Ваджрайогини и объяснения
30 мая, 15.00
Посвящение Хаягривы
Подробнее: www.khurul.ru

----------

Pema Sonam (17.05.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.05.2010), Иван Ильич (17.05.2010)

----------


## YanaYa

Искала другое, а нашла цикл подготовительных лекций по учению Ламдре.
Lama Choedak Yuthok
правда, только на английском

http://www.buddhistelibrary.org/cpg1...album=13&pos=1

----------


## Нико

Маша-ла, или ещё знающие люди, пожалуйста, сообщите поточнее по поводу благословения/посвящения ВЙ. Только в Элисте будет? 29-го? Очень признательна заранее....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тем более на русскоязычных открытых ресурсах инфы о вэбкасте ННР 21-23 мая ещё нет.


БФ не считается?  :Big Grin:  Но накладочка печальная. Очень хотел туда попасть

----------


## Маша_ла

Точно будет! Все точное расписание на savetibet.ru и buddism.ru

Но посвящение Ваджрайогини будет даровано в Элисте. Его можно получать после Хеваджры или Чакрасамвары (полного посвящения).
Короче говоря, все круто. Все будет. Готовимся  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

А переводить кто будет, если не секрет?

----------


## Маша_ла

Точно не знаю, кто в Калмыкии переводить будет. В Москве переводить будет Юля. Если какие-то сложные моменты, Святейшество может объяснить на английском. Готовим садхану  :Smilie:  Я бы все отдала, чтобы быть там  :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.05.2010)

----------


## Нико

Какая Юля?

----------


## sherab

Юля Сакья из Дарадуна)))

----------

Маша_ла (19.05.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Привет! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, мыслями, кто как будет добираться из Москвы в Элисту на учения Его Святейшества?
Дело в том, что на рейс 27-го мая я скорее всего не попаду, а следующий только 30-го.  :Frown:

----------


## Маша_ла

Юля Артамонова из Москвы  :Smilie: 
Насчет того, как в Элисту ехать, спросите у Аким Иваныча  :Smilie:  Он присылал мне ссылки на сайт Элисты - как туда добраться на автобусах, где остановиться и пр. Но я ссылку не сохранила  :Frown:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Автобусом. Время в пути 18 часов.

"Экспресс-тур", автобусы отъезжают от гостиницы "Юность", возле метро Спортивная. тел. 8-926-523-17-70

"Альянс-тур", автовокзал, м. Теплый Стан. тел. 8-916-910-20-11
 Рейсы каждый день в 14.00. и в 19.00.

Можно поездом до Волгограда и оттуда автобусом или "Газелью"  примерно 4 часа до Элисты. Но это получится дольше чем на автобусе прямо из Москвы.

 Если не получается самолетом прямым рейсом до Элисты, тогда возможно самолетом до Волгограда - летают каждый день, и далее от аэропорта  на "Газели" до Элисты.

Можно и на личном авто, но все просчитав, я отказался, получается не особо быстрее, и ехать ночью по степи... На автобусе безопаснее.

Если хотите успеть на первый вводный день Учения в хуруле, который будет 28-го в 15ч., то выезжать нужно не позднее 27-го (если автобусом - то 14-ти часовым).

----------

sherab (19.05.2010), Svarog (19.05.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Если кто-то планирует размещаться в гостиницах, то в каких планируете?

----------


## Alekk

26 мая, среда,   *9:00* - 11:30 - комментарий на практику Хеваджры
http://www.kunphenling.ru/news.php#Sakya_Trizin

----------


## Маша_ла

Это комментарий для тех, кто получил посвящение, соответственно.

Ну дайте хоть фоток, что ли.. Ребенок заболел и я вообще все пропустила..
И такое бывает, оказывается..
Поделитесь впечатлениями и все такое  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Если кто-то планирует размещаться в гостиницах, то в каких планируете?


Гостиница "Элиста". Буду с 28 по 31 мая.

Можно в центре Тилопы, можно в студенческой общаге (Если не забыл адрес - то это улица Очирова д.10).
ДО-шники могут через калмыцкую ДО договориться.
Короче  ночевать на улице не останетесь. В Калмыкии вообще очень открытый и гостеприимный народ.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Ну дайте хоть фоток, что ли.. Ребенок заболел и я вообще все пропустила..
> И такое бывает, оказывается..
> Поделитесь впечатлениями и все такое


Всё было супер. Святейшество поразил меня своей мощной исходящей энергетикой, хотя на вид - само спокойствие.
Фоток не делал. А зачем? Фотографии Его Святейшества есть в интернете и после учений всем дарили фотки.

----------

Pema Sonam (27.05.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну фотки уже есть. От Святейшества привет есть  :Smilie:  Все есть. Ребята молодцы, что все так хорошо организовали. А от текста я вообще в восторге. Прямо красотища. Хотя, может поначалу для новых людей и будет сложновато. Ну ничего. Вообще, там все просто. Поначалу сложновато только кажется, потому что незнакомое просто  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (27.05.2010)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Да, нам всем очень повезло! Надеюсь, что Его Святейшество посетит нас ещё, и не один раз.

----------

Маша_ла (27.05.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Гриша уже выложил снимки на своем сайте:

http://tantra.fishup.ru/p/spage/album/gid/1077461

А вообще - еще и еще раз убеждаюсь, что если ответственно подойти к организации такого мероприятия (что ребята и сделали, огромное им спасибо за это!), то обстановка на нем практически ничем не отличается от нахождения в мандале какого-либо просветленного существа (я наблюдал это у многих Учителей - Чоки Нима Ринпоче, ЕС Кармапы, Намкая Норбу Ринпоче и др.): просто зайдя в зал, начинаешь четко ощущать, как ты меняешься на уровне _тава_, _гомпа_ и _чодпа_ (то есть меняется твое поведение, восприятие, ментальный настрой, даже лица окружающих тебя людей). 

Поэтому такими счастливыми моментами надо всячески дорожить, благой настрой, появившийся после ретрита - сохранять и приумножать. Ну и щедро делиться всем позитивным с окружающими.

Еще раз всем спасибо!

----------

YanaYa (28.05.2010), Маша_ла (27.05.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо за фотки! Я очень за всех рада! Особенно приятно, что там были мои родители и получили учение. Теперь приходится отвечать на вопросы типа "а почему у него рожа такая страшная"  :Smilie:  
Чтобы благословление не терялось и для поддержания связи со Святейшеством и все такое, рекомендуется, конечно же, практиковать. Тем более, что эта практика короткая и оч. эффективная.
Молодцы, ребята! Давайте еще фоток  :Smilie:  Для прогульщиков.

----------


## Alekk

Поразила нечеловеческая отрешенность Его Святейшества. 
Очередной раз убеждаюсь, насколько сильно фотографии не передают состояние, но после личного знакомства хорошо служат проводником в это состояние.

----------


## Маша_ла

Пожалуй, все же, не отрешенность, а сосредоточенность имелась в виду?

В Мск будет Сакья Центр! И сайт будет. Святейшество даровал имя для центра и дал свое благословление  :Smilie:  Ура!

Только вот организаторы закрутились совсем и не записали координат людей, получивших посвящение.. Но, бум надеяться, что с помощью Интернета они найдутся! Ура!

----------


## Маша_ла

По всем вопросам, связанным с практикой любых учений, полученных от ЕС Сакья Тризина, можно обращаться к Сергею - организатору приезда Святейшества и Сакья центра, у которого есть все тексты практик от Святейшества. Обратиться к Сереже можно по имейлу:sakyaserg собака mail.ru

Спасибо!

Еще будет Сакья Центр в Мск и сайт, но пока что Сергей все вышлет по почте. Вот  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (28.05.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Большая просьба указать точный адрес для скачивания аудио видео материалов с Учения Его Святейшества

----------


## Маша_ла

Тут коротенькое видео и лекции в Мск. 
http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/24/video..._v_moskve.html
Кунпенлингские учения будут записаны на дисках для тех, кто прошел посвящение. Все вопросы - к Сергею. Ибо я там не была  :Frown:  
А он у нас теперь главный в этих вопросах - в плане раздачи слонов и подарков - т.е., у него будут все тексты, записи и он будет в будущем вести медитации, надо полагать  :Smilie: 
Еще на будущий год у него большие планы в плане приглашения учителей и проведения учений  :Smilie:  В общем, повезло так повезло, я считаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Уэф

Кто нибудь знает что нибудь о ретрите Сакья Тризина во Франкфурте в конце июля? Буду благодарен любой информации! Точное место проведения (какой то ритритный центр или что?)? Содержание цикла учений (насколько мне известно там будет много всего)? Каковы точные даты? Может кто бывал там? На каком языке ведутся подобные мероприятия?

----------


## Евгений Б.

Скачать учения Е.С. Сакья Тризина можно здесь:
http://www.buddism.ru///1275000000.phtml

----------

Dondhup (29.05.2010), Jambal Dorje (03.06.2010), Pema Sonam (29.05.2010), YanaYa (29.05.2010), Маша_ла (29.05.2010)

----------


## YanaYa

здесь расписание европейских учений Его Святейшества:
http://www.hhthesakyatrizin.org/cale...2010/10_7.html


Учения во Франкфурте:
http://www.sakya-foundation.de/
расписание
http://zozilla.de/sakya/cms/index.ph...nym&pass=wrong
сайт на немецком, но думаю можно написать им на английском и всё узнать.

Как я поняла, будет посвящение Амитаюса, Хаягривы, Ваджракилаи
и учение Drogön Choegyal Phagpa

Начало:  	So, 27.06.2010, 11:30 Uhr
Завершение:	Fr, 02.07.2010, 21:00 Uhr
Veranstaltungsort:  	SAKYA Kalden Ling
Adresse:	Linkstraße 66, 65933 Frankfurt-Griesheim


Jetsün Sakya Foundation e.V.
Buddhistisches Zentrum Sakya Kalden Ling
Linkstr.66,
65933 Frankfurt – Griesheim

Tel.: 069 / 95637237 (mit Anrufbeantworter)
Mail info@sakya-foundation.de

----------


## Уэф

YanaYa Спасибо вам большое!!!

----------

YanaYa (01.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот тут небольшая статья с фотками о пребывании Святейшества в Элисте.
Вот повезло тем, кто туда поехал на посвящения!
http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/30/sakya_trizin.html

----------


## Маша_ла

Сегодня утром Святейшество благополучно улетел в Лондон. Но он обещал вернуться к нам! А это самое главное. Ежели кому чего надо из садхан и пр. Обращайтесь. В скором времени, наверное, будет сайт и центр. А в сл. году, возможно, приедет сестра Святейшества Джецун Кушог и дарует комментарий по 11 йогам Ваджрайогини, практика которых помогла достичь просветления многим известным практикующим. Короткий путь, в общем  :Smilie:  Ура!

----------

Jambal Dorje (03.06.2010), Pema Sonam (02.06.2010), YanaYa (03.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

Была на учениях в Элисте. Круто. Е.С. Сакья Тризин -- великий мастер. Да пребудут Его лотосовые стопы в нашем мире сотни кальп!

----------

Jambal Dorje (03.06.2010), Khonchok Helek (03.06.2010), Pema Sonam (03.06.2010), Маша_ла (03.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Сравнил 9 эмоц состояний(некоторые странно переведены) в тексте садханы коя раздавалась на ванге в Кумпенлинге  с тиб текстом кот давался в прошлом году в Монголии. Есть неточности. Надо будет сравнить весь текст. Может правда весь тиб текст выложить?, чтобы все сами сравнили?

Кстати ни  у кого нет в вордовском варианте"The Concealed Essence of the Hevajra Tantra" Farrow G.W and I. Menon
Могу выложить в акробате, почти 400 стр. Можно конечно распечатать и потом через файн ридер пропустить но уж больно большая работа. Текст очень интересный.

----------


## Маша_ла

Все письменные комментарии по Хеваджре, которые выпущены в книгах и есть в Интернете, даются после получения драгоценного учения Лам Дре. Мы пока что Лам Дре не получали. Нам их читать не стоит покамест. Всему свое время. 
На сл. неделе Сергей проведет тренировочную практику Хеваджры. Там можно будет ознакомиться собственно с выполнением практики, чтением мантр и прояснить все вопросы. Место и время будет объявлено как только так сразу. Наверное, в конце недели. 

Текст кор. садханы в точности соответствует дарованным учениям. Если есть вопросы по переводу - это к Юле или к Сергею. Не тут только  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

вы не поняли. тиб текст кот у меня есть и есть тот с  коего был сделан перевод в Кумпенлинге, но есть разночтения в силу чего и перевод иногда хромает.

----------

Маша_ла (03.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ага, не поняла, да  :Smilie:  Ну тогда обсудите это, пжл, с Сережей и Юлей, которые его переводили. Не в открытом доступе только. Я об этом. И еще о том, что комментарии по Хеваджра-Тантре можно читать только после получения всего цикла Лам Дре. Ну это так правильно будет делать, ежели что  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

а где Сергей и Юля находятся?

----------


## Маша_ла

Сергей проведет практику Хеваджры на следующей неделе. Где и когда я сразу как только он скажет, сообщу. Вообще, он находится по адресу sakyaserg собака mail.ru
Юля, переводчица, находится по адресу kungayudroen собака yahoo.co.in
Она вообще в Мск до середины июня, кажется. 
Если что, обращайтесь! Удачи!

----------

Jambal Dorje (04.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

http://humkara.multiply.com/photos/a...H_Sakya_Trizin

Классные фотки с посвящения Хеваджры в Кунпенлинге.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Обращение Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина к народу Калмыкии, в котором он также говорит о вреде употребления алкоголя:
http://savetibet.ru/2010/06/25/sakya_trizin.html

----------

